# Watch Thousands of Titles for Free with "Vudu Movies On Us"



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Watch Thousands of Titles for Free with "Vudu Movies On Us"








Last week, Walmart sent an aggressive message to the world of video on-demand with the launch of its new free “Vudu Movies On US” service. The service, while free, will be supported through the use of limited commercial advertising. Titles can also be rendered ad-free through purchasing or renting.

VUDU says Movies On Us is stocked full of “thousands of movies and TV shows” including blockbuster titles such as _True Grit_, _A Walk to Remember_, _School of Rock_, and _Escape from Planet Earth_. Viewers can also expect to have access to sports and music documentaries, anime and animation, and more, all presented in (up to) 1080p resolution and Dolby Digital sound when available.

2016 market research by Digitalsmiths shows that nearly 40-percent of the US viewing audience rents or buys movies through TV on-demand. Currently, Amazon Video is the most used service (16.3%) followed by Redbox Kiosks (15%) and iTunes (8.3%). While Amazon realized a 1-percent gain in users over the last year, both Redbox (-3%) and iTunes (-1%) shrank. Vudu held steady from Q2 2015 through Q2 2016 with 2.1% of the market. 

Walmart’s choice to deliver free content is move to increase its share of the TV on-demand market by getting eyes on its website and Vudu user interface. Not only does it attract users with the allure of free content, but it also encourages users to search through over 100,000 titles that require a fee to be viewed. It’s a smart move, but only time will tell if Vudu can crack Amazon and Redbox’s audience.


“As part of the Walmart family, Vudu is always looking for new ways for customers to save money – and nothing is more affordable than free. With Vudu Movies on Us, customers can watch HD movies and TV for free, and on-demand, with limited commercials,” said Jeremy Verba, vice president and general manager, Vudu. “Millions of customers already buy and rent content on Vudu on a monthly basis. This new service provides value for customers who want to watch movies and TV for free, when and how they wish to watch, without sacrificing quality.”

Movies On Us is available through Android and iOS devices, select internet-enabled TV, Blu-ray players, and streaming devices, and capable Playstation consoles. 

Follow these steps to access Vudu Movies on Us:
1. Log on to Vudu on their web browser, mobile or living room device,
2. Click on the “New” tab (computer) or “Spotlight” (living room or mobile device),
3. Click “Movies on Us” to access content.

_Image Credit: Vudu_


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice find!!

I been a Vudu user since it started and I have over 500 blurays, but only about 30% of them had digital codes towards my Vudu account.

However, I like this as I just dropped Netflix and now finding this, I may cancel hulu plus. 

I have yet to watch any of these movies "On us" from Vudu but hope the commercials are not crazy adds... which that to could be a killer, but free is free!! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Great news, thanks for telling us! I did not know about this and have not read it anywhere else. 

Do you know if it includes all of VUDU's library, which would include their 4K Dolby Vision content? If so it's big news for 2016 LG Super UHD LCD/LED and OLED TV owners as well as Vizio 2016 P and M series 4K TVs.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Robert Zohn said:


> Do you know if it includes all of VUDU's library, which would include their 4K Dolby Vision content? If so it's big news for 2016 LG Super UHD LCD/LED and OLED TV owners as well as Vizio 2016 P and M series 4K TVs.


As far as I know it doesn't include 4K Dolby Vision Content.

Looks like some decent titles, though... (at least good enough for a lazy Saturday afternoon)

Just on the front page I see:
Carrie
Original Point Break
Mad Max
Out of Time
Sliding Doors
A Walk to Remember
The Running Man
World Trade Center...


You can't go wrong with Point Break or The Running Man! :T


----------

